# Bait Catcher



## ThaDuck (Jun 24, 2009)

Back when I fished the old pier in Gulf Shores, we would catch bait using some interlocking black rings with a red ribbon weaving through them.  These things worked great.  The curious bait fish would get caught in the rings.  I remember buying the rig from the bait shop on the pier.  Anyone else use these? Any idea where to get one of these now?


----------



## ThaDuck (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jun 25, 2009)

i haven't saw those in a long time. i'll check some local shops here and see if i can find any for you.


----------



## ThaDuck (Jun 25, 2009)

recurve36 said:


> i haven't saw those in a long time. i'll check some local shops here and see if i can find any for you.



Thanks!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 25, 2009)

I heard they banned them.Havent seen one in years.


----------



## robertyb (Jun 25, 2009)

The net ban in Florida killed them. I think they can still be bought in Alabama though. I still see a lot of the old nets being used at the PCB piers though technically they are illegal. Some of us still make our own to use. I have never seen a warden say anything to anyone with one tied on but we try not to be using them when he is around.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have one, how about post a pic of it. 

Thanks!



robertyb said:


> The net ban in Florida killed them. I think they can still be bought in Alabama though. I still see a lot of the old nets being used at the PCB piers though technically they are illegal. Some of us still make our own to use. I have never seen a warden say anything to anyone with one tied on but we try not to be using them when he is around.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 25, 2009)

Bubba_1122 said:


> If you have one, how about post a pic of it.
> 
> Thanks!


 2nd that


----------



## letliloneswalk (Jul 1, 2009)

they are called pilchard rings  and come in two styles   brass or steel rings  with  red ribbon or red yarn  and the other type is a gillnett sections  they too ahve the red ribbon  i used them in Panama city for years  about 10 years ago  i did find a few in the keys at a bait shop on discount sale  i too would like to buy them  i will put a pic on later  thanks   GOD BLess  PS they work great  for sure!  Better than sabiki's because there are no hooks to bite you


----------



## Doyle (Jul 1, 2009)

I prefer sabiki rigs.  The rings knock off the scales which kill the bait.  A sabiki rig - properly used - allows the bait to be unhooked into the live well unharmed.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 1, 2009)

letliloneswalk said:


> they are called pilchard rings  and come in two styles   brass or steel rings  with  red ribbon or red yarn  and the other type is a gillnett sections  they too ahve the red ribbon  i used them in panama city for years  about 10 years ago  i did find a few in the keys at a bait shop on discount sale  i too would like to buy them  i will put a pic on later  thanks   god bless  ps they work great  for sure!  Better than sabiki's because there are no hooks to bite you



bingo>>>we have a winner!!!!!!


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 1, 2009)

I have some, not sure how many in a big box of tackle that I have been stock-piling. I'll look and see how many I have, I wanted to try them out for BB herring. However I do like the Sabiki's, easier on the bait.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 1, 2009)

Sabakis and gold hook rigs work great till the bait stops biting. Then you need a net for a live bait.  

You asked for a picture so here you go. Old style net and a homemade ring rig. The net used to be red but the bait does not care.


----------



## Southbound (Jul 2, 2009)

Man it has been a long time since I have seen one of those but they will catch the mess out of cigar minnows.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 2, 2009)

I might make up a few and offer them soon if anyone is interested in them. I found a company that has the netting material I think.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 2, 2009)

i have never seen or heard of these.  How do they work?


----------



## jai bo (Jul 3, 2009)

We use to use them all the time to catch hard tails and elweyes.....easier to do Sabiki now.....although I have tied gold hooks on a line and caught bait fish like that too!!!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 3, 2009)

jai bo said:


> We use to use them all the time to catch hard tails and elweyes.....easier to do Sabiki now.....although I have tied gold hooks on a line and caught bait fish like that too!!!



On my last trip to Dan Russell pier (just before they tore it down) you could catch bait with a sabiki rig until daylight and then they would not touch a sabiki or gold hooks again till dark. My net saved the day. We caught literally hundreds of LYs (had two kids fishing it all day) and supplied the pier with live bait.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 3, 2009)

ryanwhit said:


> i have never seen or heard of these.  How do they work?



You simply lower them till the sinker bumps the bottom and wait for the bait fish to swim into them. Usually takes about 10 to 30 seconds to get several baits.


----------

